# Raised



## erikr02 (Apr 6, 2014)

I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason yesterday.  It was a great ceremony and never thought it would be like that. I am so happy that I finally made it.  I'm continuing to seek light.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## hard2catch (Apr 6, 2014)

Great work cable tow.......I look forward to our travels together. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## GeNomeZ (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations Brother! I'm right behind you. My MM degree is scheduled for this Thursday. Only a few more days to go


----------



## erikr02 (Apr 6, 2014)

It's a great experience listen what is told to you.  And enjoy 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome again to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## stevens43 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Sean Herron (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome to the brotherhood! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb (Apr 20, 2014)

Congratulations! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bighap (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats brother


----------



## brother josh (Apr 20, 2014)

Indeed as well congratulations I hope it was imposing upon the mind as it was intended to do


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi (Apr 22, 2014)

Congratulations Brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cbdub405 (May 11, 2014)

Congrats Brother... Enjoy ur travels 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 12, 2014)

Grats!


----------



## ericjsr (May 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!
Always remember, that is the highest degree in Masonry...


----------

